# Suggestion for camera under 20k



## savin (Dec 3, 2012)

Kindly suggest digital camera which suits following requirement (with priority)
1. Budget < INR 20,000
2. Image resolution >10 mega pixel (Rich details, crystal clear sharp, high quality images)
3. Superior low light performance with less noise (indoor)
4. Excellent image stabilization (lens, sensor...)
5. Optical zoom > 14x (highest image quality at longer zoom-outdoor)
6. Optimal video quality in low light, resolution 1080p > 24 fps.
7.  Higher flash range (wide & lengthier)
8. Very good automatic control & user friendly. More no. of shots per charge 
9. Good response, faster boot, very good auto focus and burst mode is preferred.
10. Compact is preferred. (Compromise in size, if suits all the above)


----------



## clickclick (Dec 4, 2012)

canon sx240hs
sony hx20v
sony hx200v (20.5k on ebay)
panasonic fz47


----------

